# Lack of appreciation for Redcards.



## LordReigez (Jan 6, 2013)

First of all hi, i am a new member of this board (but not Target.)

Target likes to push Redcards, especially my store, and treat people differently based on how much or how little one gets and whether it is bad or good switched from time to time.

but the lack of respect just annoys me, I happened to have a record(so they say) 22 redcards in one day, and in total for the week of Black Friday got almost 100 (had around 85ish) redcards that week which was more than a lot of stores(so they said) making me number one in the district (so they told me.)

This why BYMYSELF. I was myself making all the redcard "requirements" they wanted each shift(each GSTL/GSA shift the goal was for the whole team to get 10, 20 was the goal for the day which was lessened to around 15.)

I got nothing, in fact, i seemed to have lesser of a presence than before I even tried getting them.

During end of the holiday rush until now recently I beat my record with over 30 redcards and still nothing, infact, not even a nod in my general direction. Only one person "seemed" to care, though not sure if serious or not but at least that GSTL took notice and said he would Email our LOD, and it's like nothing happened.

In blackfriday we had to LOD's say that the first to get past 20 in a day would get a TV and Laptop, I was the only one in the raffle of each, both stated they were not the LOD's that said it (hmmm.) and both stated that thew contest would go until july. It is now the 6th of july. No raise, no giftcard of some sort, no thanks you no nothing.

Heck some employees won't even try to get them and rely on me and some GSTL/GSA's seem to not mind people not just not getting redcards the days I am there but barely working as well as I also usually have the highest speeds(which that system is completely random), and I get lots and lots of guests.

and I can't even get cross-training with electronics (I am cashier only btw.)

It seems kind of crappy to me that effort is not appreciated, I still get tops on cards usually but not even close to as much as before, not actually feeling like it because putting up with guests, and I usually get the bad ones, to even get them to look at the pamplet for our cards is hard work and a pain in the ass and the lack of respect bothers me.


----------



## Target Annie (Jan 6, 2013)

hi, and welcome to the board


----------



## Barcode (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, 20 cards in a day? You must have a very receptive redcard market... If our heavy hitter gets 3 in one day shes doing good. Most I saw her get was like 5. Most i've done is 3.

85 redcards on black friday by YOURSELF? Wow.... I think thats more than our store got total.

Anyways REDCard recognition is a joke... Anyone who thinks otherwise is kidding themself. I only get them because its a job expectation, not because I might get some ****ty prize that i don't care about. But yeah it would be nice if the actual "recognition" we got would be positive instead of "OK GET MORE".


----------



## LordReigez (Jan 6, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Wow, 20 cards in a day? You must have a very receptive redcard market... If our heavy hitter gets 3 in one day shes doing good. Most I saw her get was like 5. Most i've done is 3.
> 
> 85 redcards on black friday by YOURSELF? Wow.... I think thats more than our store got total.
> 
> Anyways REDCard recognition is a joke... Anyone who thinks otherwise is kidding themself. I only get them because its a job expectation, not because I might get some ****ty prize that i don't care about. But yeah it would be nice if the actual "recognition" we got would be positive instead of "OK GET MORE".



The Week of Blackfriday not BF by itself. The 7 days, well 6 I worked 6 days that week.

It's more like being beat up, i seem to be getting less and less attention and getting a heavier work load. one GSTL actually did give me a $10 gift card, not sure if she used her own money or not and a shirt, although she has gone to the "GET MORE and not seemeing to give anyone else that push.. but making false promises and treating people like dirt, not saying hi and just walking by and this is a lot of employees not just GSTL.

It's freaking ridiculous I don't even get anything though. One person did somehow reach corporate and I did get a badly rushed wirtten letter in the mail saying "Kathanks for your hard work."

Heck, some people were "removed" because they didn't get too many if at all, I mean over 30 redcards in ONE DAY is the record and that doesn't make any heads tilt? I tried my best to beat my 22ish reccord to see what the response would be doing better than I was trying. Sure it was not 80 in a week, it was like 50, but I got over 30 in one day so..........

and nothing. So it seems rather pointless to treat people oddly and push something that, especially my store, barely if NOT AT ALL, advertises, putting up with some of the worst customers I will have to talk about in this forum, and the whining of higher ups and people the higher ups like that do 50%+ less work and bam. Crap.

Heck, I am not even able to cross-train into electronics, and that's basic, that's not even an award. Also LOD's and HR's should not hold contests then slap them down for the lulz.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 6, 2013)

Greetings and salutations.

Yea, have to agree with Imerzan, can't tell you how many times I've heard "Congratulations to Suchandsuch for saving a guest five % every day. Come on team we have to get more."
Kinda kills the whole recognition thing.


----------



## Snook (Jan 6, 2013)

I think it's easy to see why they won't cross-train you anywhere else...they need you too badly as a Redcard getter. If you left, their conversion rate would plummet, hence their hesitation to even think about moving you elsewhere.


----------



## Wildfirez (Jan 6, 2013)

Our heavy hitter gets about 9-10 a day (usually only at guest services) and we recognized her in the district and promoted her to a GSA


----------



## Determinism (Jan 6, 2013)

When I worked at JCPenney, we got $2 bucks per card.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't you mean 6th of January?


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 6, 2013)

What is your conversion score if you're getting this many?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 6, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> What is your conversion score if you're getting this many?



That's what i want to know. How many total prompts are you getting? How many guests are you asking?


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 6, 2013)

i'm probably not going to seem very popular when i say this but getting redcards is your core role and you shouldn't get anything for getting them. 
Do salesfloor team members get prizes for setting an endcap quickly? for running abandon out fast? getting that callbox before it's too late?

I'm so sick and tired of cashiers thinking that they deserve something big for doing something that is part of their job. 

I'm all for recognizing team members for things that they do and having a game or prizes once in awhile but to come to work and expect to get something besides your paycheck for doing your job is just getting out of hand.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 6, 2013)

We have other stores in the group calling our SrGSTL all the time asking how we get such a high conversion rate...what they are giving the cashiers, etc.  She just shrugs her shoulders and says that the cashiers just ask because it's part of their job, and the cards come...and that they don't need to be bribed to do their job.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Jan 6, 2013)

We usually have a set daily prize for each redcard,in addition to "power hours" where they might offer a free Starbucks or cafe meal for whoever gets one during that hour.  During the holidays I think we even gave a CD or (cheap) DVD for power hour prizes.  I'm guessing they were requisitioning these for the winners.  That sucks that they barely even recognize you for that many redcards.  I know it's part of your job but still it can't hurt for them to reward you somewhat for your efforts!


----------



## sher (Jan 6, 2013)

They just congratulate cashiers for every redcard at my store, but they do it on the walkies so the cashiers never actually hear it. Kinda dumb. GSAs/GSTLs do tell us (again, over the walkies) if we're close to the goal and how many are necessary to meet the goal.

Honestly, I think they do deserve some recognition for getting them. It's hard to push those cards when no one even wants to hear about anything to do with a credit card. And when people are interested in the check card, they don't have a check (why would they? it's 2013!) Also, a lot of people that shop at my store already have them. The cashiers clearly have some magical mojo.

Then again, whenever I'm up for backup, I have my "I don't wanna be here" face on, so maybe it's not as hard as I think it is.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, I always wonder the point of congratulating the cashiers over the walkie (usually the ETL-GE will chime back with a "thank you") but if the cashiers don't hear it, what's the point?  Same for harping on the goal every half hour..."let's make sure we're sharing the benefits of the Redcard with each and every guest...." Seriously? The cashiers don't hear it...just as well, so it's just more chatter to block people from doing actual business.


----------



## sher (Jan 7, 2013)

One of our ETLs got a bell or something so the GSA/GSTL could ring it to acknowledge redcards, but none of the GS-- like it so it didn't last.


----------



## mxrbook (Jan 7, 2013)

We have games but it's annoying to me.  When I was a cashier, I understood that it was as much a part of my job as handing the guest the receipt with a "Thanks for coming in today."  We actually coach cashiers if they don't ask every guest. Yes, that's harsh, but it is part of the job.


----------



## stupid rules (Jan 7, 2013)

I am the fastest caf pusher in my district, sometimes I push the cafs so fast I finish before they are pulled. The LODs (all of them) said I could get a t.v. and an iPad but they didn't follow through on it. I don't get any respect for pushing the pulls so fast. I'm so fast I'm faster than fast. Someone did send me a thank you card but it doesn't count because well I don't know why but it doesn't. Why won't they train me for pricing? Don't they see how fast I push cafs?! ETLs threaten to fire me if I don't work faster than fast. Gotta go, cafs to push. FAST!


----------



## Barcode (Jan 7, 2013)

I understand that getting REDCards is part of the core roles, but like any other job, if the workers don't feel appreciated they won't be productive. Thats just how it is. Same thing applies to REDCards.


----------



## LordReigez (Jan 7, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> That's what i want to know. How many total prompts are you getting? How many guests are you asking?



Some stores have different names for that and you may have to explan what you mean.


----------



## StaticSun (Jan 7, 2013)

LordReigez said:


> Some stores have different names for that and you may have to explan what you mean.



Uhh, nope. That's a pretty standard term. Prompt = how many times does the POS actually tell you to "Say" the redcard spiel? Your "conversion rate" is a weird formula based on the projected sales for the day, which then throws prompts into transactions based on sales thresholds to try to get the guest to sign up.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 7, 2013)

LordReigez said:


> Some stores have different names for that and you may have to explain what you mean.



Total prompts or how many guest?

How often does the register tell you to ask the guest about the red card? 
Do you as every guest, every other guest, do you have a tell that makes you know that someone will want one and if so what is it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 7, 2013)

When in doubt, ask everyone with a smile.
Welcome!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

This person is clearly not at a ULV....


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 7, 2013)

The only way one of my former Electronic TMs got multiple RedCards was by pushing the guest until they caved.  He would keep repeating the benefits over and over.  We had guests bring up concerns that he was overtly pushy with the RedCard talk.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 7, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Yeah, I always wonder the point of congratulating the cashiers over the walkie (usually the ETL-GE will chime back with a "thank you") but if the cashiers don't hear it, what's the point?  Same for harping on the goal every half hour..."let's make sure we're sharing the benefits of the Redcard with each and every guest...." Seriously? The cashiers don't hear it...just as well, so it's just more chatter to block people from doing actual business.



On Saturday, the LOD told us on the walkie that we needed to discuss the benefits of the RedCard with guests as they're shopping. On the sales floor. Because I'm totally gonna have an engaging discussion about saving 5% today and every day as I'm picking up all the **** they let their toddlers knock off the shelf.


----------



## ElectronicsAndSuch (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been told by my STL that no body can coach for RedCard conversion......


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 7, 2013)

ElectronicsAndSuch said:


> I've been told by my STL that no body can coach for RedCard conversion......



that's not true. It's part of the cashiers core roles. I've only coached two people for it and that was because they wouldn't ask anyone and would always ignore the prompts.


----------



## ElectronicsAndSuch (Jan 7, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> ElectronicsAndSuch said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told by my STL that no body can coach for RedCard conversion......
> ...



Yeah, I've been told by Numerous ETL's, SR. TL's, and my STL that no body can coach for RedCard conversion. Hmm.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 7, 2013)

ElectronicsAndSuch said:


> I've been told by my STL that no body can coach for RedCard conversion......





redandkhaki said:


> that's not true. It's part of the cashiers core roles. I've only coached two people for it and that was because they wouldn't ask anyone and would always ignore the prompts.



As cashiers, we are required to *ask guests* if they would like to open a RedCard. We have no control over whether or not they actually open one. redandkhaki, your coachings are certainly justified because your cashiers were skipping the prompts. The problem is when a cashier asks every guest and explains all the benefits, but nobody has any interest in it.

Say a week goes by and not a single guest opens a RedCard. STL and ETL-GE are gonna be raving mad. Someone will lose their head. You're the GSTL - who are you going to coach? It's true that even your top performers didn't get any conversions, but they've still been asking every guest that comes through their lane, just like they would any other week. So don't coach them. Coach the cashiers that you know aren't asking guests, the ones that the GSAs said they saw skipping prompts.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 7, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> ElectronicsAndSuch said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told by my STL that no body can coach for RedCard conversion......
> ...



i would never coach someone if they were asking the guests and at least had a good attitude about it! And honestly most of the time if i see or hear of cashiers skipping prompts i just go to them and ask them what is going on. There's usually a reason for it and it's usually because they're frustrated they aren't getting any. I understand that because i've been a cashier. Coachings for just not getting redcards seems pointless to me if you're asking. That just wouldn't happen in my store.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 7, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> i would never coach someone if they were asking the guests and at least had a good attitude about it! And honestly most of the time if i see or hear of cashiers skipping prompts i just go to them and ask them what is going on. There's usually a reason for it and it's usually because they're frustrated they aren't getting any. I understand that because i've been a cashier. Coachings for just not getting redcards seems pointless to me if you're asking. That just wouldn't happen in my store.



If I had any GTCs, I would give you ten.

Attention, ETLs-GE and new GSTLs everywhere! Read the above!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 8, 2013)

As long as they're asking, it's fine.  I've been known to ignore prompts if we are hella backed up.  When there is no one in the store for back up and we need to get guests through the line, sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.

And certainly if I don't speak the same language as the guest, the guest is on the phone or really grumpy (you know those guests) or isn't 18, then I train new cashiers those are the only times to not ask.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 8, 2013)

I usually ignore the prompts, but that's because I'm always up when I'm on backup. If I have my light off, I'll ask, especially if the guest whips out her/his checkbook to write a check. I always explain the debit card, though, and never the credit card. I have problems with the idea of encouraging someone to go into debt, even if the balace is paid in full every month.


----------



## mxrbook (Jan 8, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> I understand that getting REDCards is part of the core roles, but like any other job, if the workers don't feel appreciated they won't be productive. Thats just how it is. Same thing applies to REDCards.



Our cashiers are appreciated.  I just don't see "baiting" them with a candy bar or a $$ Spot surprise (yes, a GSTL actually requisitioned crap from there for prizes) to do their jobs.  I find that insulting as do our cashiers.  Just a different culture, I guess.

As far as coaching, if the cashier doesn't ask every guest, then they can be coached at my store.  Even when there are back ups, we ask.  

We have a GSA who interviewed for GSTL and didn't pass the interview because she told the DTL that she wouldn't push RCs because she didn't want to contribute to the guests' debt.  I'm surprised she's still a GSA after making that known.  Can you imagine telling the DTL that Red Cards are evil?


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 8, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Imerzan said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that getting REDCards is part of the core roles, but like any other job, if the workers don't feel appreciated they won't be productive. Thats just how it is. Same thing applies to REDCards.
> ...



that just made me laugh out loud. Even if you don't agree with it why not just offer the debit card?


----------



## RedisLife (Jan 8, 2013)

My store has given me an entire collection of Blu-Rays over time for red cards. Dollar Spot would just be insulting.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Jan 8, 2013)

Cashiers should get $$ for every card.  

How hard would it be to give $1 for every debit and $2 for every credit red card??

Wouldn't kill Target, in fact, they would find a huge return on the small investment.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 8, 2013)

We do...it's called the paycheck.  ;-)  They can keep the 5 or 6 dollars a week.  Likely they would just want me to donate it to the United Way, anyway.  And that would be if my store didn't manage to screw it up (they would...they can't do an attendance contest without screwing everyone out of it)....which would just create more stress and confusion.

One guest asked me one time if I ever got tired of pushing the Redcard (of course I do, you moron).  I just smiled sweetly and said, "I never get tired of cashing my paycheck."  Problem solved.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 8, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> And that would be if my store didn't manage to screw it up (they would...they can't do an attendance contest without screwing everyone out of it)....which would just create more stress and confusion.



You sure you don't work at my store? Cuz ... boy did we screw that attendance contest six ways from sunday.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 8, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > And that would be if my store didn't manage to screw it up (they would...they can't do an attendance contest without screwing everyone out of it)....which would just create more stress and confusion.
> ...



Let me guess...TMs got struck from the list for clocking out late or leaving early because the LOD didn't change the schedule in the computer for their own day of requests?  That is the only way I could have been taken out of the running.  I decided it wasn't worth fighting city hall.


----------



## newtm (Jan 11, 2013)

At my store we got recognized over the walkie which is good enough for me. I also get a nod from GSTL and the ETL. Occasionally we get a free starbucks drink. I find it satisfying just getting 1 red card per shift.. I don't need any further incentives or awards for getting a RC applicant. As long as the team keeps recognizing us thru this way I feel appreciated and driven to continue pushing it. I consistently get 1 per shift and my personal best is 4 in a shift.


----------



## pellinore (Jan 13, 2013)

REDcards....REDcards.....REDcards.....I hate RED and I hate having to ask guests about the cards....especially when I see some guests a few times a week....they get tired of being asked and I get tired of asking.

Also, this is January and soon people will be getting their bills from Xmas shopping and who among them would want to get a REDcard?

I understand the whole process and why it is so important to Target. It's just that it gets tiring asking. If I thought that getting REDcards would make a difference in my paycheck (at r4eview time) then I might be more inclined to push the darned things. But why should I push the cards so Target can have more money to give to schools and not get anything from it at all?

Yes, REDcards are a part of my job, but just as a salesfloor TM can be thanked for staying extra or for coming in to cover a last minute call-off....why is it so tough for someone just to say "nice job!" to a cashier?!


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jan 13, 2013)

RedCard conversion is basically how many signups you get over X amount of prompts.

GSTLs and GSAs are expected to make sure cashiers are asking and getting RedCards, which is why they are always pushing for it since they can't be on the lanes to do it themselves. Same with your ETL-GE and LOD (pushing the GSTL/GSA to push the cashiers). And when they get an alert on the LPDA that "TM X is not delivering the prompts", they're going to watch you like a hawk and try to get you to improve, because they are also responsible for cashier performance. Nature of the beast.

I think you may see TMs coached for not asking/skipping prompts, more often than not getting anyone to signup for a RedCard. When you keep hitting K8, they know.


----------



## Wildfirez (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't believe there is an alert on the LPDA when cashiers K8 through the prompt. We know who is and who is not asking just by walking around.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 13, 2013)

Wildfirez said:


> I don't believe there is an alert on the LPDA when cashiers K8 through the prompt. We know who is and who is not asking just by walking around.



thank god, cuz i rarely ask in electronics.
fortunately, conversion doesn't seem to be a priority for any of our stellar team leads (aside from newbie mcPissEveryoneOff)


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wildfirez said:


> I don't believe there is an alert on the LPDA when cashiers K8 through the prompt. We know who is and who is not asking just by walking around.



As someone who carried a PDA in the front lanes, yes there IS an alert. Depending on the cashier, I'd watch to see if it happened again. It seemed to only flash on frontlanes only, not other depts.
Some I knew asked/got redcards regularly & would talk to the guest during the transaction so they would hit K8 quickly if the guest had declined beforehand. 
The sneaky ones learned to wait a second or 2 to hit the button whether they asked or not. THEY were the ones I watched & directed the GSTLs to coach.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep...I always hit the button quickly because I have either already asked or have made the determination I won't be asking.


----------



## Barcode (Jan 13, 2013)

Like red said, there is an alert for skipping prompts. I never really cared enough to enforce it or anything; honestly its not really a gsa's job, which is the reason it doesn't flag when logged under TM>GSA.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 13, 2013)

Wildfirez said:


> I don't believe there is an alert on the LPDA when cashiers K8 through the prompt. We know who is and who is not asking just by walking around.



As redeye and Imerzan have already stated, yes, there is an alert. I had to borrow an LPDA from a GSTL once, and I saw the alert before I switched to Item Search.


----------



## wilkezr (Mar 25, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> i'm probably not going to seem very popular when i say this but getting redcards is your core role and you shouldn't get anything for getting them.
> Do salesfloor team members get prizes for setting an endcap quickly? for running abandon out fast? getting that callbox before it's too late?
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of cashiers thinking that they deserve something big for doing something that is part of their job.
> ...



UMMMMM...... Are you a cashier? Do you work at the service desk?Are you a GSA or GSTL? Do you work full 8 hour shift at the front. I understand it is part of the core roles but Red cards account for a large part of the increase in sales so when your talking flex hours, their red cards help pay your check and sometimes this is to motivate more red cards. work an 8 hour shift at the front end


----------



## wilkezr (Mar 25, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Wildfirez said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe there is an alert on the LPDA when cashiers K8 through the prompt. We know who is and who is not asking just by walking around.
> ...



I carry a LPDA at the front and the update that just went through names the person logged in who skipped the prompt.


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2013)

sher said:


> One of our ETLs got a bell or something so the GSA/GSTL could ring it to acknowledge redcards, but none of the GS-- like it so it didn't last.



I worked at Best Buy as my first job and they used balloons. You would see these cashiers with so many balloons and everyone on the floor would know you were getting applications.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Mar 25, 2013)

wilkezr said:


> redandkhaki said:
> 
> 
> > i'm probably not going to seem very popular when i say this but getting redcards is your core role and you shouldn't get anything for getting them.
> ...



I think you agree with redandkhaki.


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 25, 2013)

wilkezr said:


> redandkhaki said:
> 
> 
> > i'm probably not going to seem very popular when i say this but getting redcards is your core role and you shouldn't get anything for getting them.
> ...



Started out as cashier, moved to SD, moved to Photo Asst, moved to GSA, and am now  GSTL. so yes, i have worked at the front end the entire time at spot and i worked 8 hour cashier shifts were i was required to get redcards for over a year. 
My whole point was that while yes i think it's fun and motivating to do games and have prizes it shouldn't be something that you expect for doing something that is your core role. I have (had) cashiers that would walk in and immediately say "what do i get today if i get a redcard?" that's just ridiculous. Like i said before, what other work center gets prizes for doing their core roles?
Once our store got away from doing games and prizes every single day and focused more on conversations and just doing your job our conversion score went way up.


----------



## Wildfirez (Mar 25, 2013)

wilkezr said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > Wildfirez said:
> ...



When you are signed in as a GSTL? Where all the other alerts are? I have yet to see this alert and I'm signed in all day


----------



## Barcode (Mar 25, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> wilkezr said:
> 
> 
> > redandkhaki said:
> ...



Well the prizes are kinda big if you want cashiers to go above and beyond. Personally I was okay getting only 1 a week because I was usually still green. Sure if an opportunity presents itself I'd take it, otherwise it's kinda whatevs. There needs to be bonus/incentives in my opinion similar to walmarts myShare, otherwise the only person who really benefits is the gstl/Ge, and they basically just get to keep their jobs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 25, 2013)

Beast said:


> sher said:
> 
> 
> > One of our ETLs got a bell or something so the GSA/GSTL could ring it to acknowledge redcards, but none of the GS-- like it so it didn't last.
> ...



Now, that would be cool at my store.


----------



## pellinore (Mar 26, 2013)

I get that the core roles of being a cashier includes getting RedCards. I get it that we're expected to ask every guest every time....and I get it that RedCards are great for Target. What I don't get is how you can get a RedCard and the only comments that you get are things like "Great job....now get another one." or "Good work....see how many more you can get for the day." Or you hear the leadership talk about the 200 prompts that we got on a specific day and that we only got 5 cards for the day.

Whatever happened to saying, " Great job.....got a RedCard!" or "Wonderful work!" or "Nice!" I don't need prizes, but I do appreciate it when my STL or one of the LODs says "Nice work! Keep it up!" I don't like when they add things like...."get more...." or "why not try for two more by the end of your shift."

Just a simple "Thank-you for getting a RedCard" is enough.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 26, 2013)

Wildfirez said:


> wilkezr said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



When a person bypasses a prompt by hitting K8 immediately, you should get an alert. If I understand wilkezr correctly, the alert now shows the cashier's name rather than the lane number.

Really, this alert should be taken with a grain of salt. Many cashiers, including myself, ask at the beginning of the transaction. If the guest says no, then we know to hit K8 before we even see the prompt (after all, why would you ask again in the same transaction?). However, if you do see the alert often from the same cashiers, you may want to investigate - hang out near them to see if they're asking guests.


----------



## GSTLin (Mar 26, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> i'm probably not going to seem very popular when i say this but getting redcards is your core role and you shouldn't get anything for getting them.
> Do salesfloor team members get prizes for setting an endcap quickly? for running abandon out fast? getting that callbox before it's too late?
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of cashiers thinking that they deserve something big for doing something that is part of their job.
> ...



I'm with you there!!!  My cashiers are vultures!!  If I go a shift without someone asking me "What do I get for my REDcard!?" I will die!!


----------



## Barcode (Mar 26, 2013)

Getting redcards has no benefit for tms really. The redcard heavyweights at my old store are pay capped and still wont receive ex or higher for all their hard work. They have people who will line up just to checkout with them even when theres an empty lane.

Most cashiers i knew would just get the bare minimum, and i cant say i blame them.


----------



## Retail Girl (Mar 26, 2013)

We have one cashier who is one of our best, so they keep adding in extra shifts for her to work because of it.  So I guess that is a reward (depending on how you look at it).


----------



## Barcode (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone who actually wants to work should have no problem filling 40 hrs though (swap shift, etc)... Don't really see hours as a benefit.

One thing that always annoyed me was that the gstl or lod would never be content with someones redcards. You always had to get 5 more, rofl. I always tried to avoid saying "get more", except when the Lod would bark at me to do a Redcard update. Honestly I stopped doing Redcard announcements because let's be honest, theyre really fake lol.

Cashiers appreciate it when you recognize them for doing something well, but if you keep raising the bar, they'll just think you're never satisfied which is a buzz kill. Honestly if someone got ONE Redcard I'd be happy, because it only takes one per person to make for a big count at the end of the night.


----------



## odie (Mar 26, 2013)

The general vibe (HURR) at my store among TM's is nothing short of disgruntled about the new redcard requirements. I haven't met a single cashier not angry about it, or a single non-cashier tm not angry about it, to be honest. The fact of the matter is that there's no incentive to getting them at all. If you don't get any, you might get a talking to, If you get 20 in a day, you're "challenged" to get one more, and whether you do or not, at the end of the day, you leave work with nothing more than you would have had you gotten no redcards, and when you clock in the next day, the harassment starts all over again. I'm not a cashier, but they give me a lot of cashier shifts. They know I don't turn over a lot of redcards, but they schedule me to cashier anyway. I'm not much of a people person, but I do try up until the point they start with demands and threats, then it's K8 city. I'll offer redcards to people and explain the benefits to the best of my abilities, but I'm not going to lie to people (which I know some cashiers do) or have my friends come in and apply for credit cards just to artificially inflate my red card turnover (Which everyone in the store knows some cashiers do, but they either look the other way or openly support that). However once a GSTL starts with the "YOU NEED TO GET THREE REDCARDS BEFORE YOU LEAVE OR THERE WILL BE CONSEQUENCES", or my personal favorite, "DID YOU GET A REDCARD YET? NO? APPLY FOR A CREDIT CARD YOURSELF THEN!", I really really stop caring. I make $8.08 an hour, which after saving for college, leaves me with little money to have a life. If I'm not at target, I'm at home because I don't have money for hobbies and the like. Getting stressed out over redcards is literally not worth my time and money. However, I understand that it's viewed as the GSTL's responsibility to make redcard goals,  and I will push redcards for their sake as long as they're nice about it. If the time comes where I'm called in for a talking to over low red card turn over though, I will let them know that they can either stop scheduling me to cashier, or the alternative is my two weeks notice.


----------



## pellinore (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a lot of shifts scheduled during the morning. Most of my guests are pretty regular shoppers and many of them are moms. The majority of my guests already have the RedCard....and those that don't are tired of hearing me ask about the RedCard. I get tired of hearing myself ask guests about RedCards!

Right now our store's weekly RedCard sales amount is about 20% of our sales. What is the amount of weekly sales that Target expects from RedCards? What is the average amount of RedCard sales?


----------



## odie (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not sure what the target goal is, I just know that the target conversion rate is now 2.5%, which in practice, makes it 3%, assuming your STL cares about his or her job. I still personally contend that 20% and higher is high for something like this, but I think corporate won't be happy until the number is >50%. We're in the mid 20's right now, which means one in five transactions is conducted with a red card, however that doesn't take into account the guests that have redcards, but are simply paying a different way that particular day. In reality, the amount of repeat customers that have red cards in our store could be 30% or more, which I consider more than satisfactory. Maybe me and corporate just don't see eye to eye, but one out of every three people having a store card sounds pretty darn good in my book.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 28, 2013)

If they want to up conversion, they should pay their GSAs respectably, then maybe we'd actually give a **** about conversion.


----------



## Wildfirez (Mar 28, 2013)

I can still not get the K8 prompts on my LPDA


----------



## Barcode (Mar 28, 2013)

You need to login as TL>gstl to get those.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 29, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> You need to login as TL>gstl to get those.



You can't get them when you're logged in as a GSA?


----------



## Barcode (Mar 30, 2013)

Gsa doesnt get coaching alerts with the ref icon


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 30, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Gsa doesnt get coaching alerts with the ref icon



I suppose that would make sense, seeing as only a GSTL can coach cashiers, not a GSA.


----------



## Bullseyes (Mar 31, 2013)

At my store every red card you get your name is put into a hat. Your name can go in as many times as you get a red card. Every new LOD shift a name is picked and prizes range from longer breaks, to DVDs, free lunch, and etc etc. Gstls also make the announcement "so and so got a red card" right next to the cashier so they get all the praise and everyone comgratulates them throughout the day. And if someone at my store doesn't get a red card they are subjected to a day where a GSA stands next to them and coaches them on how to get them... Ugh.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 31, 2013)

Bullseyes said:


> At my store every red card you get your name is put into a hat. Your name can go in as many times as you get a red card. Every new LOD shift a name is picked and prizes range from longer breaks, to DVDs, free lunch, and etc etc. Gstls also make the announcement "so and so got a red card" right next to the cashier so they get all the praise and everyone comgratulates them throughout the day. And if someone at my store doesn't get a red card they are subjected to a day where a GSA stands next to them and coaches them on how to get them... Ugh.



Ha... no way they could get me to do that..


----------



## Bullseyes (Mar 31, 2013)

That's why certain days they make it a midday! All tL and ETLS have to go!!


----------



## ElechronicsTM (Mar 31, 2013)

I've stopped trying to get redcards. Its not worth it, they don't give you anything for it screw them


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 31, 2013)

ElechronicsTM said:


> I've stopped trying to get redcards. Its not worth it, they don't give you anything for it screw them



You get to keep your job for meeting one of your core roles.  That might be something to some people.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 1, 2013)

Rarejem said:


> ElechronicsTM said:
> 
> 
> > I've stopped trying to get redcards. Its not worth it, they don't give you anything for it screw them
> ...



Not really... I have never seen someone get termed over REDCards. Coached? Yes... Nothing ever comes of it though.

There literally isn't any benefit in getting them. Getting paid minimum wage with NO commission to push credit cards? Ha.

Target should rethink their strategy if they want cashiers to be sales people.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 1, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Rarejem said:
> 
> 
> > ElechronicsTM said:
> ...



i have 3 people on corrective action for redcards with a final coming for probably at least one of them. The store up the street from me has 7 people on a final warning just for this.

It's gonna happen.


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 2, 2013)

Our new STL just passed this down: if the cashiers don't meet the expectations for Redcards, performance them out.  Now.  We will hire people who understand what their core roles are.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 2, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Our new STL just passed this down: if the cashiers don't meet the expectations for Redcards, performance them out.  Now.  We will hire people who understand what their core roles are.



That's just wrong.  I can see wanting people to get red cards but wonder how many good cashiers they will lose because of this.  I am so glad that I'm not a cashier anymore (other than backup).


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 2, 2013)

In his mind, a good cashier is one who has green conversion.  Some of the old timers will be greatly missed.  Or perhaps they will start asking for Redcards.  I coached a cashier who hadn't gotten a card in months and told him that the pressure wouldn't go away.  We talked about ways he could feel comfortable asking every guest.  Since our chat, he has gotten a card each shift and he only works 4 hour shifts, so he's now in the green.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 2, 2013)

since we have started coaching cashiers on this our conversion has gone way up. If you are actually asking every single guest and actually explaining the benefits you will be ok. We don't coach for not having a 3.0 (our district goal) but for a having lower than a number that's actually easily attainable.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 2, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> Imerzan said:
> 
> 
> > Rarejem said:
> ...



Thats all fine and dandy, but those TMs will just go to find better jobs where they are better appreciated. Trust me, its not hard to find a job better than Target Cashier lol.

And then Target will have increased turnover and have to spend greater amounts of money in training and development. Veteran cashiers don't grow on trees.


----------



## K8THAT (Apr 4, 2013)

lol there needs to be a commission on red cards in order for there to be a spike because other departments are able to sign guests up as well, as a cashier's main role is to ring and bag items up while sales floor pushes products getting guests to apply for a credit card is not what many were hired to do


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 4, 2013)

K8THAT said:


> lol there needs to be a commission on red cards in order for there to be a spike because other departments are able to sign guests up as well, as a cashier's main role is to ring and bag items up while sales floor pushes products getting guests to apply for a credit card is not what many were hired to do



all cashiers were hired to get redcards. It's in the core roles.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 5, 2013)

Yup and they're also to provide _fast_ fun and friendly service, and ring guests in a timely manner. That means their line isn't over 1+1 so they can take the time to offer the app. A lot of gstls just disappear and lines get long and no one responds to backup. Not the cashiers problem at that point if they don't receive support.

I sure as hell won't offer it if I have people breathing down my neck to hurry the **** up.....


----------



## redsuccess (Apr 13, 2013)

*RedCards: Search for a Solution*

I am a new GSA/GSTL and I have read every post.  I hear and understand your frustrations but I am trying to find a solution to this issue at my team's store.  One of our GSTLs does push-ups for every red card and I along with one of my LODs offered to wear bunny ears close to Easter and hop around for an hour as soon as we reached our goal. I have also been thinking about having a weekly prize like a reserved parking space for the following week.  Another idea is to have a waterballoon war one Saturday if we reach a goal of like 20 or 30 a day for the whole week with cashiers against GSA/GSTLs.  What do you all think?  Are there any other non-monetary rewards or incentives that might ease the pain of "pushing"?


----------



## GrumpyAP (Apr 13, 2013)

Our STL volunteered to get pie'd in the face if we reached a goal ... this offer was declined because "they're scared of [him]" ... He's just a physically imposing man, not a tyrant. sigh.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 13, 2013)

Doesn't matter how you push it, long as you don't come across as fake.

That goes for appreciation too, make sure its genuine. There were so many Fresh out of college ETLs (...and TLs) at my store, and they always put on this "fake" voice every time they recognized somebody, and everyone could tell they were being a phony.

Be real with people, and don't recite Targets bull**** lingo to your TMs every chance of the day you get. If you have to use a predetermined phrase/etc. to convey something to your subordinates, they're going to think you're stupid.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Apr 13, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Doesn't matter how you push it, long as you don't come across as fake.
> 
> That goes for appreciation too, make sure its genuine. There were so many Fresh out of college ETLs (...and TLs) at my store, and they always put on this "fake" voice every time they recognized somebody, and everyone could tell they were being a phony.
> 
> Be real with people, and don't recite Targets bull**** lingo to your TMs every chance of the day you get. If you have to use a predetermined phrase/etc. to convey something to your subordinates, they're going to think you're stupid.



I want to put this on a t-shirt.


----------



## redsuccess (Apr 13, 2013)

*Love the feedback, please give more!*

Like I said I am new at this, however I am not new to retail, and I really appreciate any input.  I was raised by a K-Mart store manager who ran our home like he ran his store, LOL. My mother even worked as a team member for Target for several years and made the hall of fame and was awarded for employee of the year before working and retiring from Wal-Mart because we moved and there wasn't a Target to transfer to. I sincerely want to find a fun way to improve RedCard numbers for our cashiers but I am limited in what I can provide, hence the non-monetary rewards.  I feel like this is an issue many of our cashier team members and we need to find a way to resolve it.  As a late career bloomer(over 30) I am just going through college but I have plenty of experience with the us vs. them syndrome one often finds with new college grads.  It has been my experience that the best tips, ideas, and advice about operations and process most often come from the non-management team members.  I know it may be corny but I really have a passion for retail and want to help my team members enjoy their jobs as much as I enjoy mine.  I am totally willing to make a fool out of myself if it will boost morale and help our team shine!  The only bad ideas are ones that aren't shared.  Please give me more feedback on ideas to motivate TMs to push RedCards.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome!
This link may help.
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/3258


----------



## GSTLin (Apr 15, 2013)

redsuccess said:


> Like I said I am new at this, however I am not new to retail, and I really appreciate any input.  I was raised by a K-Mart store manager who ran our home like he ran his store, LOL. My mother even worked as a team member for Target for several years and made the hall of fame and was awarded for employee of the year before working and retiring from Wal-Mart because we moved and there wasn't a Target to transfer to. I sincerely want to find a fun way to improve RedCard numbers for our cashiers bdut I am limited in what I can provide, hence the non-monetary rewards.  I feel like this is an issue many of our cashier team members and we need to find a way to resolve it.  As a late career bloomer(over 30) I am just going through college but I have plenty of experience with the us vs. them syndrome one often finds with new college grads.  It has been my experience that the best tips, ideas, and advice about operations and process most often come from the non-management team members.  I know it may be corny but I really have a passion for retail and want to help my team members enjoy their jobs as much as I enjoy mine.  I am totally willing to make a fool out of myself if it will boost morale and help our team shine!  The only bad ideas are ones that aren't shared.  Please give me more feedback on ideas to motivate TMs to push RedCards.



You sound like a great leader!!  Glad to hear your dedication to your team!!  They are lucky to have you!!  Here are some things we've done for our team in the past:

Divide team members into teams, usually headed by an ETL (to get more involvement from leadership), and see who's team gets the most.  Winning team usually gets ice cream, or decorated cookies from our bakery.  Our team is pretty competitive, so that usually gets them going.  It also helps when the leaders are part of the team and they get a kick out of earning bragging rights...  This is usually done during the busy weekend.

On a regular basis we offer "tickets" (not sure how/where we got them, still on the same roll since I've been there).  1 ticket per REDcard, and we have a 4-drawer Sterilite in the GSTL office where we have prizes for 1, 3, 5, and 10 tickets.  Prizes for 1 include cans of pop, single-serve chips, Little Debbie treats, etc.  3 = King Size candy bar, can of Pringles, lip balm, pretty notepads/pens.  5 = Stuffed Bullseye dogs, candles, water bottles.  10 = Target T-shirts, Target messenger bags, etc.

Along with the tickets we offer an extra 15 min break to anyone who gets 3 REDcards in a day, a free lunch for 4 REDcards/day, and used to do "up front parking" for a week with 5 REDcards/day.  (That was successful during winter, not so much now...)  

It's also important to get feedback from your team; I just recently found out that some of my team doesn't care for the food, candy, etc.  (That's when I got the lip balm and note pads.)  I also heard they'd rather get bigger items for more REDcards, so looking into getting prizes for 15 and 20 tickets.

I've given each cashier a REDcard goal and any REDcards they get after meeting the goal, they get double tickets.

Just some ideas...  I've been at this for over a year and we're really starting to see an improvement!!  The key is to figure out what motivates them and ensuring they get the training they need.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 15, 2013)

GSTLin said:


> (not sure how/where we got them, still on the same roll since I've been there)



They could've been requisitioned. We sell rolls of tickets in stationery/office supplies.


----------



## thek8canine (Apr 17, 2013)

there is literally no point in selling redcards if you aren't getting any recognition all your hard work is going to getting your GSTL and ETL raises so they can say to the STL and DTL "look at how good our metrics are" all your hard work getting those cards is for someone elses bennefit, and not to mention you are saving target from paying interchange fees the least they could do is give you a 5 dollar gift card per red card or a promise of being considered for promotion.


----------



## odie (Apr 17, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> K8THAT said:
> 
> 
> > lol there needs to be a commission on red cards in order for there to be a spike because other departments are able to sign guests up as well, as a cashier's main role is to ring and bag items up while sales floor pushes products getting guests to apply for a credit card is not what many were hired to do
> ...




Pretty sure the core role is simply to promote the store brand or something to that effect. Setting a quota that Cashiers never agreed to and then tying it into a core roll is a rather immoral business practice, and a slippery slope to force any new regulations that corporate wishes upon us. More to the point, setting this quota for people that aren't even cashiers (ME), is utterly ridiculous. The reason I didn't apply to be a cashier was because of this very reason. I'm not a people person and on top of that have deep moral issues with pushing store cards on people. Informing people, fine, but harassing, exaggerating, and lying (which I've seen management do to get redcards) to people just to meet quota is something I'm not ok with, will never be ok with, and no matter how management thinks they can coach me into pitching it, still will not be ok with. As I stated, I'm not a cashier, but in my store at least, Management is now focusing on all cashier trained employees conversion rates. I've been told already that my rate's red, which I take as a subtle hint that there's going to be problems in my future if that doesn't change. I'm at the point now where I'm about ready to simply give up any future cashier shifts they give me because they've become to stressful and I simply don't want to deal with it anymore. I'm dangerously close to snapping and putting in my two weeks, and that's a shame, because even though target's got 99 problems, I used to enjoy working there prior to all of this nonsense. It's a shame for them too, because they're losing other disgruntled employees left and right now and can't even hire fast enough to keep up with all of the people that are leaving because they've had enough. I don't even have another job lined up, but it's gotten to the point where I'm so fundamentally unhappy that I don't even see the lack of income as a barrier stopping me from leaving anymore. I'd rather look for a new job full time than continue to have management force me to compromise my fundamental beliefs while looking for a new job.


----------



## newtm (Apr 17, 2013)

odie said:


> redandkhaki said:
> 
> 
> > K8THAT said:
> ...



the very first thing the etl-hr made clear to me when i got hired to be a cashier was that i will have to get people to sign up for cards. i agree with you that it's not right how cashier's don't agree with any of the quotas and how it only makes the GSA/GSTL, ETL, or STL look good. It does NOTHING for us and i find that very corrupt. other retailers pay their associates at least a few dollars per card they get. I don't understand why it doesn't work like that at Target. another stupid thing is that half of the time i confuse people when I sign them up for the redcard. maybe i'm talking too fast or they're not following along.. but I have to get VERY creative to get them every time I come in. So it usually means I lead them on and trick them. I'm actually one of the best at my store, while I enjoy the free shirts and starbucks, the prizes are starting to get stale. I want free movie tickets now. I see those movie theater gift cards hanging on the pegs by my checklane and I'm gonna persuade my ETL to get me one. Lol.


----------



## sher (Apr 18, 2013)

They make it a point to mention at every huddle that we were number 1 (or at the top) for Redcards for so long and now we're not. A lot of people that shop at our store already have a card and they already realized it was b.s. and stopped using it. I already stopped using my red check card just because I hate that it comes out on a delay. I overdrew a couple times so my bank (Target CU lol) didn't pay it and Target charged me a fee (TCU didn't).

I only cashier when they randomly schedule me to and when I go for backup, but I have a hard time peddling that card because I'm a bad liar. I have convinced a few people even after telling them the downsides, but none of them had a checkbook on them :/


----------



## SavestheDay (Apr 18, 2013)

Ever since my gstl told me not to mention it as a credit or debit card, but as a 'rewards' card i pretty much stopped caring about redcards.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 18, 2013)

When I worked at Kohl's we would get (drumroll, please) $.50 per approved Kohl's Card.  Occasionally, they would have special deals where we would get a whole $.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 18, 2013)

50 cents beats Target....


----------



## HardlinesFour (Apr 18, 2013)

lovecats said:


> When I worked at Kohl's we would get (drumroll, please) $.50 per approved Kohl's Card.  Occasionally, they would have special deals where we would get a whole $.



That's Depressing..

Edit. Not trying to sound ungrateful, but that's really kinda pathetic. I mean, your selling a store card, that's going to earn the company hundreds of dollars in interest payments, and merchandise sales. They could offer better incentives then .50.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 18, 2013)

And spot doesn't even offer .50 which makes them REALLY pathetic.


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 19, 2013)

Do you also think you should make a commission on every sale?  I mean, when you have those $500 orders, you are making money for Target.   And stocking the floor so that people can buy stuff should also rate a commission.  Oh wait, they ARE paying us to do these things. It's your paycheck.  If you want more money, then I guess you'll have to look for another job.  More than likely, anywhere you work will expect you to fulfill your job requirements.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 19, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Do you also think you should make a commission on every sale?  I mean, when you have those $500 orders, you are making money for Target.   And stocking the floor so that people can buy stuff should also rate a commission.  Oh wait, they ARE paying us to do these things. It's your paycheck.  If you want more money, then I guess you'll have to look for another job.  More than likely, anywhere you work will expect you to fulfill your job requirements.



Typical leader speak.


----------



## lovecats (Apr 19, 2013)

ap215 said:


> lovecats said:
> 
> 
> > When I worked at Kohl's we would get (drumroll, please) $.50 per approved Kohl's Card.  Occasionally, they would have special deals where we would get a whole $.
> ...



I couldn't agree more.  What I didn't put was that I worked at a bank before Kohls.  We would get $8 for every (what they called) closed referral.  That's when someone actually came in and opened the account.  We got $10 from Visa when someone opened a credit card.  Then there was the $25 for whenever we referred someone to talk to our securities person.  That last was a what they called, "cheeks in the seat".  We got it even if they didn't decide to invest with us.


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 19, 2013)

Wait, am I supposed to be ashamed because I do my job, Imerzan?


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 20, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Do you also think you should make a commission on every sale?  I mean, when you have those $500 orders, you are making money for Target.   And stocking the floor so that people can buy stuff should also rate a commission.  Oh wait, they ARE paying us to do these things. It's your paycheck.  If you want more money, then I guess you'll have to look for another job.  More than likely, anywhere you work will expect you to fulfill your job requirements.



I don't think getting someone to sign up for a redcard or debit card is comparable to making a big sale. After all, the guest likely already knew exactly what they wanted when they stepped through the door, if they're spending $500+. When it comes to the cards, you have to convince a guest that they need/want it. Instead of trying to find something the guest already wants, you're using sales tactics and logical arguments to convince the guest of what they need, according to Target.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 20, 2013)

Softlines Ninja said:


> mxrbook said:
> 
> 
> > Do you also think you should make a commission on every sale?  I mean, when you have those $500 orders, you are making money for Target.   And stocking the floor so that people can buy stuff should also rate a commission.  Oh wait, they ARE paying us to do these things. It's your paycheck.  If you want more money, then I guess you'll have to look for another job.  More than likely, anywhere you work will expect you to fulfill your job requirements.
> ...



Pretty much this. However Electronics has a lot of potential for upselling people on attachments,etc.

Target needs to do SOMETHING for the lowest paid workers in stores IMO. Its wrong that GSTLs get all the glory for REDCards, and Cashiers don't benefit! Spot is just abusing the fact that they can make dictate what they want, since theres always a supply of new TMs. Oh and don't forget. They justify their ****ty compensation because target is "Fast fun and friendly"!

Of course you won't hear this from a GSTL, they just care about their numbers not their TMs.


----------



## Chewie (Apr 20, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Wait, am I supposed to be ashamed because I do my job, Imerzan?



Yes. Because you are nothing but a corporate shrill. A husk of a person and nothing more. Never mind the fact that the interest rates on these things are in the clouds, is not overtly disclosed, and that hucking these things is essentially putting a lot of people who don't fully understand the concept of credit into significant debt. That's apparently ok because the company says it is. 

"But I was just following orders..." Any guess as to where that's been heard before?


----------



## ISIS639 (Apr 20, 2013)

Chewie said:


> mxrbook said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, am I supposed to be ashamed because I do my job, Imerzan?
> ...



Wow.  A husk of a person?  Why the hell did mrxbook do to you?  Kill your dog?  My gosh people.  Have any of you worked a commission job?  I'm sure they're great for some people, but I seriously hated it.  Trust me, you don't feel valued just b/c you're getting a couple extra bucks.  The money is not that great either.  Get some perspective.  Call the bastards who bombed the Boston marathon husks of a person, not the GSTL trying to do his job.


----------



## antivibe (Apr 20, 2013)

Chewie said:


> mxrbook said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, am I supposed to be ashamed because I do my job, Imerzan?
> ...



The interest rate is high, but it's not hidden from the guest. If the guest is smart they could simply ask the TM about the APR or actually read the pamphlet. I don't see how we should feel guilty that people are going into debt. It's not our fault that people don't know how to limit themselves.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 20, 2013)

Let's ease off on the intensity here.
We can disagree over roles and even have strong feelings about the way Spot plays us against each other without making it personal.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Apr 20, 2013)

Chewie, not everyone carries a balance on their credit cards and don't assume everyone who signs up for a high interest credit card is a moron.   They may be a person who just needs an easy to obtain credit card to buy their kids shoes now, but don't get paid for a week. 

I just take the discounts stores give me to use their cards (LOVE KOHLS) never rack up more than I can afford to pay off within 2 weeks.  If I must carry a balance, then thats what my bank cards are for.  

Credit is a wonderful thing, if used responsibly.


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 20, 2013)

For everyone that disagrees so wholeheartedly with GSTLs and dislikes their leadership, I'm curious what you would do differently in the same role? I ask this because this is a chosen career path for me. I didn't want to stay at minimum wage forever, I've tried different jobs and I just naturally fit into retail. So now I obviously want to move up and have a steady career. I read all of these hateful things about GSTLs in particular and I just don't understand what people would have them do differently. (There are always going to be bad leaders of course, but I'm talking specifically about redcards because this is the convo topic.) For the people who hate TLs and ETLs, are you never going to move up? Because in order to move up you're going to have to become a leader, and every single company I have worked for (and there has been MANY) has their leaders encourage things like service plan attachments or credit cards or item of the months, whatever, and as a minimum-wage paid employee I never ONCE hated them for pushing things the company I CHOSE to work for pushes. Even if I didn't like to sell those things sometimes. I've only disliked people because of their attitudes or sour demeanors, not for fulfilling their job duties. 

So back to the original question, what would you have them do? It's their job. And how are you going to ever move up if you can't even fulfill your job duties without being so disagreeable?

I don't know, just my thoughts. I'm having a hard time with a lot of negativity at my front end, but I care immensely about each of my team members and I just want them to succeed. I tell them that if I know they ask every person, and they do it genuinely, then they are doing their job and I won't need to coach them... And yet, they just don't. I give them hours to train in different areas, I let them go to the sales floor to get a break, I hold cashier huddles, I chat with them about their interests and concerns, I jump on a lane frequently so I dont have to call the sales floor, I take service desk hours and give them to cart attendants so they'll have decent hours. I bust my butt trying to keep them happy, and yet, there's still so much hate because we are all held to a redcard standard from the company. And as much as I dislike that I will not be allowed to move up to an ETL until my store gets to green, I still love my job and try my hardest. Sucks being thrown into a position where I'm automatically hated though...


----------



## Barcode (Apr 20, 2013)

ISIS639 said:


> Chewie said:
> 
> 
> > mxrbook said:
> ...



First off, don't even bring the Boston bombings into this, it has nothing to do with the subject.

And a REDCard commission *would *actually be "ALL THAT" for the minimum wage paid cashiers of Target, so stop trying to play that down. I'm not saying cut their wages and add a ****ty commission, but add on the commission as a BONUS to incentivize getting more REDCards since they help the company profit greatly. I'm pretty sure Target can afford a measly couple dollars here and there considering the huge amounts of money they make off the REDCards.

GSTLs asking what you can do different? Maybe for starters stop being a bunch of corporate tools spouting pre-determined Spot Phrases from your mouths 24/7, spewing out phony redcard announcements every 10 mins on the walkie, and actually learning a thing or two about motivating people instead of being number nazis. And theres no way getting around it, but yes you are encouraging taking advantage of people, and even encouraging methods of convincing people they need something they don't really need (and would actually be detrimental for the individual in question). I've seen cashiers say that the Credit Card isn't a Credit Card, but its a "Cash Card", and you just go to guest service to pay it after you get rung up. Did my GSTL's have anything to say about this shady behavior? No they encouraged it.

No matter what you do though, people are going to dislike you for being the REDCard Police from corporate.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 20, 2013)

I think an issue I have with this is that you are assuming all GSTLs are just like yours when you actually have no idea what we say or do at our own stores.


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 20, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> ISIS639 said:
> 
> 
> > Chewie said:
> ...



There are some pretty big generalizations in here. I am not a shady person and I would never encourage lying to any of my guests. As a matter of fact, I really only talk about the debit card, which I have and use frequently, and only elaborate on the credit card when someone asks. I personally have a credit card for another company and I use it very responsibly and love the benefits. 

Also, how hard is it to understand that if you ask everyone, politely, and provide all the information, that you're doing your job and thus do not need "policing." I've got a thousand and one things to do, and I very much dislike having to babysit and watch people like a hawk because they can't do their job. Doesn't mean I call those people names or refer to them derogatorily because they make my job harder. 

Nor am I a "corporate tool" that enjoys pushing those numbers. Yeah, it's part of my job, but I do it as fairly and positively as possible. If I had it my way, I'd spend my entire day speed weaving because I love the guest interactions and the interaction with my team members. Unfortunately as a GSTL with only one GSA I don't have that luxury. I see people on these threads wishing GSTLs were in the sales floors shoes, not realizing there is another assumption here that I've never worked sales floor or been in their shoes. I've worked the sales floor, I've been a cart attendant, I've been a cashier, I've worked backrooms and unloaded trucks. I'd love for people to just take a moment to understand the hardships your fellow coworkers go through in general. GSTLs, TLs, TMs and ETLs alike. 

Please dont generalize that we all sit on our asses, spew venom, torture our team members, etc. I'm just making a living doing something I enjoy. And once again, EVERY company has its downsides and things it tries to push.

I used to work for another retail store that had THE laziest employees... For the couple years I was there I saw uncaring managers and employees run it into the ground, at multiple locations, and guess what, they went bankrupt and I lost my job. It happens. So it's important that your company makes money and innovates ways to keep guests coming back. And it's important as a worker that you do your job to ensure that the company is successful.


----------



## RedisRad (Apr 20, 2013)

redandkhaki said:


> I think an issue I have with this is that you are assuming all GSTLs are just like yours when you actually have no idea what we say or do at our own stores.



My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 20, 2013)

Well put, rad & r and k!


----------



## Barcode (Apr 20, 2013)

> I used to work for another retail store that had THE laziest employees... For the couple years I was there I saw uncaring managers and employees run it into the ground, at multiple locations, and guess what, they went bankrupt and I lost my job. It happens. So it's important that your company makes money and innovates ways to keep guests coming back. And it's important as a worker that you do your job to ensure that the company is successful.



Sounds like the road spot is on. Of course you can add corporate into the list of offenders.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 21, 2013)

Credit cards are not evil. People are just irresponsible. Store cards have higher interest rates. Most people should know that. Most major credit cards have much more reasonable rates. If all guests want to do is save 5%, they should probably get a debit card. If they want to live outside their means at a 5% discount they should probably get a credit card. But when they're in debt to target for years, that's their own fault, not target's. I'm annoyed every time someone tells me credit cards are bad.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 21, 2013)

It's the stores responsibility to not mislead people on the credit card too. Look what happened with the subprime mortgage crisis! I think spot does a good job checking credit, but still...

Also the debit is easy to overdraft on, the charges take half a week to show up... One overdraft and you can kiss that 5% goodbye for a long time.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 21, 2013)

Even if you didn't know that the draft takes 4 or more days to post to your account, you can't blame target for overdrawing your own account. Keep track of the money you spend. Your financial well being is your own responsibility. I haven't overdrawn my account since I was sixteen. Since then I've kept a record. It's not hard to keep track of your money. You only have yourself to blame if you're spending money you don't have.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Apr 21, 2013)

Nail on the head Sigma.  No one knows how to balance a checkbook any more.


----------



## greydot (Apr 21, 2013)

i get the notion that people should be able to balance a checkbook - but at the same time, this is the modern age.  whatever programs they use should be up to date enough to keep up with a modern digital and online life.  one of the reasons most of my finances are electronic is so that I don't have to spend any time with pen and paper or a calculator to keep things in balance.  every other card i have ever had posts that day if not immediately.  it is antiquated.  if i had the time to wait a week for something to clear and wanted to balance on paper i would just bring my checkbook.  it just makes having the card redundant.  5%?  not worth it IMO for a sub-par product.


----------



## thek8canine (Apr 21, 2013)

signing a guest up for a redcard is a big sale. target has shot themselves in the foot with this by showing all employees that the average redcard holder spends 3 times the amount that non redcard holders do. the average interchange fee is a flat rate plus 2% of the transaction so if someone goes from spending 100 dollars a week with a normal credit card to spending 300 a week with a redcard you are saving target over 6 dollars in fees per transaction or 312 dollars per year, and thats not even where the biggest savings are. it is when guest stop in an buy one little thing with their redcard that they are saving money which is why smaller stores often have a 5 dollar minimum limit on credit transactions. 

so yes i think target could at least give you one of those 5 dollar gift cards that they throw out to guests like candy for buying two big packages of toilet paper for getting a redcard.

and honestly knowing that if i got a redcard every hour that this weeks grocieries would be on target i would make it rain redcards hell i would be trying to sign people up for the credit AND debit and i am morally against astronomically high APR credit cards.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 21, 2013)

greydot said:


> i get the notion that people should be able to balance a checkbook - but at the same time, this is the modern age.  whatever programs they use should be up to date enough to keep up with a modern digital and online life.  one of the reasons most of my finances are electronic is so that I don't have to spend any time with pen and paper or a calculator to keep things in balance.  every other card i have ever had posts that day if not immediately.  it is antiquated.  if i had the time to wait a week for something to clear and wanted to balance on paper i would just bring my checkbook.  it just makes having the card redundant.  5%?  not worth it IMO for a sub-par product.



I definitely agree with you that it doesn't make sense that in 2013 it still takes the REDcard transactions four days to post to your account (even if you're with Target Credit Union), but you still can't throw the responsibility for keeping track of your money on the bank or target.  You should know how much you deposit and you should know how much you spend. Your bank could be skimming money off your account or retailers and restaurants could be inflating your credit slips and you would never know if you just trust someone else to keep track of your money.  I'm not all paranoid about people stealing my money, but I do like to keep track of where I'm spending and if I'm staying within my budget.  Don't even get me started on how budgeting is a lost art.  And there's no excuse for someone if they know that the REDcard debit charges take 4 days to post.  Keep that in mind when you look at your bank account and quit making Target or anyone else out to be the bad guy on this one.  There are plenty of things Target does that do deserve our ire, not being able to keep track of your own money isn't one of them.  

Oh and since this is the modern age, there's apps that help you budget and maintain a check register! Keep track of your own money when you make payments and deposits and then compare it against your bank.  Doesn't take long at all.  And a lot of them have nifty features that let you track spending by category, income vs expense, and income by category, etc.  Very useful apps.  Just not as popular as angry birds.  Man did I love me some angry birds.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 22, 2013)

Most people keep track with online banking nowadays... I'll usually check it fairly often to make sure the charges reflect properly, and to know what my available balance is before I go make a purchase.

I'm not saying its Target's fault if someone overdrafts, but that doesn't change the fact that the Debit Card is NOT online banking friendly!


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 22, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Most people keep track with online banking nowadays... I'll usually check it fairly often to make sure the charges reflect properly, and to know what my available balance is before I go make a purchase.
> 
> I'm not saying its Target's fault if someone overdrafts, but that doesn't change the fact that the Debit Card is NOT online banking friendly!



Even more fun when the banks were pulling large drafts first so they could pull all the small ones after that so they could rack up more fees.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 22, 2013)

It sucks when stuff like that happens, but people shouldn't be spending money that they don't have. Take some responsibility of your own finances. And actually since the REDcard debit drafts don't come out for 4 days, Target is actually giving you the opportunity to play the float. People used to do it all the time when checks were the popular way to pay. Write a check spending money you don't have right now knowing that it takes a few days for the check to go through, make a deposit in the next day or so which goes in immediately, next day or so the check finally comes through and you have the money to cover it and no overdraft fees. Even back then people still had to know what was coming out when or they'd rack up fees. My mom has been a banker all my life so when I hear about the stupid stuff people do as far as money goes I have little sympathy. It all comes down to know what you really have in your account and don't spend more than that. That includes debits and credits that haven't yet posted. And most banks will remove those fees if you call them and explain the situation and it's a rare occurrence.  If you're a serial overdrafter, they're not as inclined to help you out.


----------



## seasonal (Apr 22, 2013)

Why does it take so long to come out of your account anyway? When i tell guest that, they sometimes get thrown off by that.


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 22, 2013)

Same reason it can take returns up to 48 to post? I still don't get that one either.  How can purchases be almost immediate, but returns take a day or two?


----------



## thek8canine (Apr 22, 2013)

sigma7 said:


> Same reason it can take returns up to 48 to post? I still don't get that one either.  How can purchases be almost immediate, but returns take a day or two?



it goes through internal auditing to make sure they aren't being scammed. when you make a purchase via credit or debt they are getting that money "instantly" from the bank even if you can't really afford it.


----------



## pellinore (Apr 23, 2013)

OK....back to the GSTL question about how to do things differently.
We have 2 GSTLs and 2 GSAs.
One of my GSTLs is a royal pain in the behind. If I never saw her again, it would be too soon. She's mean to guests and if you need her at the register she treats you like a three year old. 
My other GSTL can be rude to guests, but she's supportive of her TMs. She doesn't mince words, but she's there to help you get better at  things. I've had my run-ins with her....but we've reached a great understanding with each other.

Both GSTLs have been with the company for over 6 years. They are "seasoned" and know how things are supposed to work.

What could these GSTLs do to help with the whole "get those Redcards" issue?

1) Please don't tell me every shift that we "need" Redcards.....or, if you do, telling me ONCE is enough.
2) Please don't remind me that we need Redcards every other time you walk by my lane.
3) Please don't use the walkie to tell everyone that "it is noon and we don't have any Redcards." It is embarrassing and makes me feel as though I'm not doing my job. I can't help it if guests say "no" or already have a Redcard. 
4) Please don't tell me that "yesterday (insert TM name) got three cards....see if you can beat that." Personally, I've had one day when I've gotten three cards in a day.
5) Please don't tell me that "we only got 4 cards yesterday so today we need to make sure we get 12 to keep us GREEN."
6) Please don't walk by me several times a day and ask me if I'm asking every guest every time.
7) Please don't ask me "Have you gotten a Redcard yet?" when I've only been in for half an hour.
8) Please don't ask me if I have any Redcard applications in my drawer....you already checked with me when I came in.
9) Have some type of recognition besides telling people over the walkie that TM just saved our 4th guest 5% by getting a Redcard.
10) Say "Thank-you" or "Great job" when I get a Redcard.
11) Have a contest......even if it just one contest every 4 months....and the reward is just a $5.00 gift card...or let the winner get one full week without having to close or open.....or give them a weekend day off....or two days off in a row.
12) I'm responsible and don't need a GSTL being my babysitter.....others made need a babysitter, but not me.
13) Tell me that "yesterday we got 10 Redcards......what a great job they did!" "Keep up the good work!"
14) If I've gotten a Redcard and come over to tell you that I got it.....don't tell me "Oh, I already know that." I feel like I'm wasting your time....and I wonder if getting a Redcard is even worth it.
15) Let me give you a "high five" to celebrate getting a Redcard.
16) At least pretend to be happy to learn that I got a Redcard.

OK, maybe some of these things seem childish or they sound like I'm being picky....I am. What I'm looking for is to be appreciated for getting a Redcard....and realize that not all team members need to hear these reminders a dozen times a day.


----------



## rhguy (Apr 23, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> It's the stores responsibility to not mislead people on the credit card too. Look what happened with the subprime mortgage crisis! I think spot does a good job checking credit, but still...
> 
> Also the debit is easy to overdraft on, the charges take half a week to show up... One overdraft and you can kiss that 5% goodbye for a long time.



They don't take that long, i'm pretty the reason they take so long to process is because target routes transactions through the target bank then the individuals bank to avoid the visa/mc fee.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 24, 2013)

pellinore said:


> OK....back to the GSTL question about how to do things differently.
> We have 2 GSTLs and 2 GSAs.
> One of my GSTLs is a royal pain in the behind. If I never saw her again, it would be too soon. She's mean to guests and if you need her at the register she treats you like a three year old.
> My other GSTL can be rude to guests, but she's supportive of her TMs. She doesn't mince words, but she's there to help you get better at  things. I've had my run-ins with her....but we've reached a great understanding with each other.
> ...



A lot of these things are expected of us by the ETL-GE or the STL. I'm just doing my job like you're doing yours.  14 and 16 are rude though and that's uncalled for.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2013)

Some folks do say no & don't ask.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 24, 2013)

I think Target is getting a bit greedy with how they've taken their Redcard vendetta to the next level..... There is never enough I guess....


----------



## sher (Apr 25, 2013)

rhguy said:


> Imerzan said:
> 
> 
> > It's the stores responsibility to not mislead people on the credit card too. Look what happened with the subprime mortgage crisis! I think spot does a good job checking credit, but still...
> ...



They do it as an ACH e-check kinda transaction. Some banks take longer on these than others. It usually took 3 days for transactions to come out of my account (had the card connected to two different bank accounts. Same thing). Longer if you buy something on a weekend. I went over twice. Depending on how much I go over by, it costs $54 because Target charges $25 in my state, and my bank charges $29. Haven't used the card since the second time it happened months ago, and I still owe Target.

On the appreciation topic, I know it's apart of a cashier's job, but a few people at my store can get 7-10 in a shift. Those people deserve some sort of thank you even if it's something small. I had two cashier shifts (I have no idea whose idea that was) last week and I got 1 card... after one of the card wizards talked it up a bit since her line was empty. Actually maybe those who aren't card wizards should get some appreciation too. There have been studies that show that employees that feel appreciated usually are better, more productive workers.


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 25, 2013)

I haven't been around for a few days, so I apologize if this reply is a little late.  I am not a Corporate "shrill" (don't you mean shill?), a husk of a person or a power tripping TL (thanks for the private notification - if you don't have the balls to say it out loud, you're sort of a chicken ****, aren't you?).

I'm doing my job.  If you can't or won't do yours, find another one.  I'm respectful of the TMs and my peers and show appreciation for each and every REDCard.  No, I don't pay you extra to do your job and I don't feel bad about that.  If you were actually doing your job by meeting expectations, this wouldn't be an issue.  No one made you take this job.  No one is forcing you to stay.  If you feel that you're worth so much more, then why aren't you getting it?  hmmm.  I started as a part time seasonal cashier less than 1 1/2 years ago and now I'm GSTL in a store that has more cashier hours than the other stores in my district have total hours.  And I had no experience in retail.  But I worked my butt off, met and exceeded expectations.  Perhaps you should stop feeling sorry for yourself and work towards a better life.


----------



## sher (Apr 25, 2013)

Re: my last post, I don't blame Target for my overdrafts. I know I did it lol. But, before I switched to TCU, with USAA, you can manually add transactions before they actually come out, and its app will show the projected balance. I got reliant on that and messed up with TCU because I didn't remember the exact amount (I went over by 42¢ once.) of the Target transaction on the spot. Not a big deal, I'm just not gonna use the card until I trust myself to do so... and when I pay the $25 fee. The debit card basically works the way PayPal works when connected to a bank account.

 If for some reason I'm scheduled for cashier hours that I didn't request, will sucking at redcards hurt me? Or will they just stop scheduling me as cashier? Idk why they schedule me for it. I always say no when they try to call me in for cashier. I hate it enough that being broke seems better.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2013)

On the schedule hours, ask a tl or Lod on where to go. If they call you take the hours.


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 26, 2013)

What is it with the snide comments made in private messages?  Have you not the courage to post?


----------



## Chewie (Apr 26, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> I haven't been around for a few days, so I apologize if this reply is a little late.  I am not a Corporate "shrill" (don't you mean shill?), a husk of a person or a power tripping TL (thanks for the private notification - if you don't have the balls to say it out loud, you're sort of a chicken ****, aren't you?).
> 
> I'm doing my job.  If you can't or won't do yours, find another one.  I'm respectful of the TMs and my peers and show appreciation for each and every REDCard.  No, I don't pay you extra to do your job and I don't feel bad about that.  If you were actually doing your job by meeting expectations, this wouldn't be an issue.  No one made you take this job.  No one is forcing you to stay.  If you feel that you're worth so much more, then why aren't you getting it?  hmmm.  I started as a part time seasonal cashier less than 1 1/2 years ago and now I'm GSTL in a store that has more cashier hours than the other stores in my district have total hours.  And I had no experience in retail.  But I worked my butt off, met and exceeded expectations.  Perhaps you should stop feeling sorry for yourself and work towards a better life.



Having balls means doing the right thing even when everyone above you is pressuring you to do the wrong thing. I'm not going to compromise my integrity as a human ****ing being because some corporate ****lord threatens me with dismissal for not turning myself into a debt peddler. No, I have no problem following orders, but the line has to be drawn somewhere. 

The fact of the matter is, is that not all of the population has an adequate grasp about concepts like 'credit', 'debt', 'interests rates', 'transaction posting', etc. It's quite surprising how few people actually do. The manner in which Target asks its employees to peddle cards is incredibly misleading and destructive. Stuff like boasting about how 5% off purchases is SUCH a big discount when in reality you are talking about pocket change on most purchases. Then you have stuff like not disclosing the interest rate, suggestions from some GSTLs (note not all) to purposely withhold that what they are signing up for is a credit card, 4 day delays in transaction posting, and a bunch of other crap designed to suck money out of the ignorant and ill-informed. 

Yes, it is true that some responsibility must fall on the individual to manage their own finances. However, some responsibility must also fall on the lender to make a decision about an individual's capacity to understand what they are getting into. Target simply doesn't care. Old and senile with the beginning of dementia? Sign up for a red card! Autism spectrum? Sign up for a red card! Poor reading comprehension? That's ok! Don't worry about what any of that legal stuff says and just press the green button! Native language isn't English? No problem! Just keep on pressing that green button, and put your social security number right in that box!

Quite a few of you like to just hand wave away responsibility for anything by claiming that it is up to the customer to realize they are getting screwed, that it is 'not my problem' if someone's quality of life is impacted a conscious decision to mislead. Great job on giving up your humanity. Here's a great team card.

By the way mxrbook, I have no idea who is sending you insulting PMs, but it is certainly not me. I prefer making my insults in the public domain.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 26, 2013)

Debt peddler  I like that one!

And yeah the 5% savings is useless for day to day purchases... It's only really good in conjunction with a tm discount on a big purchase.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 26, 2013)

I know cashiers who will only recommend the debit card for just that reason.

People have very strong opinions on this and so do I but let's not personalize this.
And just because it's in a PM or through the karma system that is still part of the board and can get you banned if it is constant, abusive, or obscene.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 26, 2013)

Debit card takes 4 days to post. Wouldn't recommend that to anyone....lol


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 26, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Debit card takes 4 days to post. Wouldn't recommend that to anyone....lol



Unless you use Commerce Bank but still if you have to push a card and you have qualms about the credit card ...


----------



## sigma7 (Apr 26, 2013)

Next time you ask a guest if they would like to save 5% and they say yes, pull out the pamphlet and read it to them verbatim. Problem solved.

But seriously, people can ask to read the terms before they agree to anything. When they apply for the card all they are really submitting to is a background check. No one ever makes them use the card. The guest gets the terms and agreement when they sign up. They need to read it. If you want to save 5% on purchases then use the card. Target is just filling a need. People want to live outside their means, target's got a way to do that but it will cost you. If people get too in debt with target then that is their own fault. Yes, if Target had no credit card then that person couldn't be in debt. But what about the number of people who have a REDcard who use it to save money and pay it off every month or make sure to have money in their account to cover the debit charge? Are they such superior humans that debt doesn't affect them, or do they just understand that interest charges are part of using a credit card? Target could be crappy and charge an annual fee for the REDcard. They don't do that. 

I know I'm in the minority here, but I just don't understand why people have moral objections to credit cards. Guests and tms alike.


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 26, 2013)

We can't be responsible for our decisions; we have to be protected.  That's the American way.  No need to think for yourself when Big Brother is there for you.  Is that what you want?  

At any rate, I wish I could save a measly $5 on every $100 I spend.  My mortgage would be only $1370 a month instead of $1450.  You think 5% means nothing, until you have that extra 5% in your pocket.  I saved over $500 last year at Target. and that's a lot of money at anybody's house.  If my grocery store or my son's school had a no-fee debit plan that offered 5% off, I'd jump on it.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 26, 2013)

Sure.... You save 5%.... And Target saves 10%.

Oh yeah don't forget about Gregg's bonus in there too for all those REDCards!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2013)

*me getting my fire extinguisher & degreaser*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> What is it with the snide comments made in private messages?  Have you not the courage to post?



Report them.


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 27, 2013)

Imerzan said:


> Sure.... You save 5%.... And Target saves 10%.
> 
> Oh yeah don't forget about Gregg's bonus in there too for all those REDCards!



How does Target save 10%?  And don't forget that your salary comes out of Target's profit also.  Your pay raises come out of the REDCards, too.  If Target doesn't grow, then nobody gets raises.  In fact, if Target doesn't grow, nobody has a job.  Then we'd all be happier, right?  

I just don't get it.  If you hate Target so freakin' much, why work there?  I know, Imerzan, you left as did a few others.


----------



## Barcode (Apr 27, 2013)

Target profits more than we save, that's a given.


----------



## thek8canine (Apr 27, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Imerzan said:
> 
> 
> > Sure.... You save 5%.... And Target saves 10%.
> ...



1) our pay does not come from targets profit, labor costs are always subtracted from the gross profit unless you are a shareholder. It is always better to pay a TM less so the share holders can expect more money.

2)Are you really implying that before target came along nobody had jobs? I'm sure the many thousands of people who had to close down their local business because they couldn't compete with targets (or wal mart or kmart)  prices would like to have a word with you.


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 27, 2013)

Labor costs are an expense which reduces profit just like any other expense.  

I did not imply that before Target nobody had jobs, but are you really saying that those 350,000+ people who work for Target in the US would all have jobs if Target disappeared tomorrow?  All those local businesses that you didn't support because the prices were lower and there was a greater selection at Target?  Cry me a river.  I own a small business which competes directly with Target.  I was there before Target and I'm still there.  Now think about the sales tax and property tax that Target generates for your community.   Why do you suppose cities and towns want a Target?  Sure, sometimes there are temporary tax incentives to begin with, but only because those cities and towns know that Target is a cash cow.l

Once again, if you so despise big business, if you so despise Target, quit.  Start your own business.  Be your own multi-billionaire CEO.


----------



## thek8canine (Apr 27, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> Labor costs are an expense which reduces profit just like any other expense.



well I'm glad we can agree that there is no incentive to pay employees more.




mxrbook said:


> I did not imply that before Target nobody had jobs, but are you really saying that those 350,000+ people who work for Target in the US would all have jobs if Target disappeared tomorrow?  All those local businesses that you didn't support because the prices were lower and there was a greater selection at Target?  Cry me a river.  I own a small business which competes directly with Target.  I was there before Target and I'm still there.  Now think about the sales tax and property tax that Target generates for your community.   Why do you suppose cities and towns want a Target?  Sure, sometimes there are temporary tax incentives to begin with, but only because those cities and towns know that Target is a cash cow.



Yes those 350,000+ plus people would have jobs if target was not around, probably in the manufacturing and local retail before big box stores made it more profitable to buy from china. Profits would also be retained by more local business owners instead of sent back to corporate HQ and wall street share holders. there is at least one state, Vermont that doesn't jump on the big box store band wagon and for good reason all those unemployement claims because your local business went under due to not being able to compete with target prices isn't made up for in target sales taxes. 

http://www.ilsr.org/vermont-senate-passes-bigbox-bill/





mxrbook said:


> Once again, if you so despise big business, if you so despise Target, quit.  Start your own business.  Be your own multi-billionaire CEO.



This is a pretty ignorant thing to say especially if it is directed personally at me so I will assume its not. But how do you expect the average target TM or even ETL to generate the funds to start their own business?


----------



## mxrbook (Apr 27, 2013)

thek8canine said:


> mxrbook said:
> 
> 
> > Labor costs are an expense which reduces profit just like any other expense.
> ...



Lots of businesses have been started with very little.  The point is that if you cannot afford to start your own business, then you will have to work for someone else.  And that comes with a boss or CEO or shareholders or a combination of the three.  No company is going to pay you more than the going rate for your level of skill and/or experience.  If they do, they won't stay in business very long.  Businesses must be profitable in order to survive.  

All I'm trying to do is to get some of you to look at the big picture.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 27, 2013)

Slightly off topic. But, I do see the point made.
Here is a link to read:
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505123_162-57579485/in-retail-life-on-the-job-often-leads-to-a-dead-end/


----------



## Barcode (Apr 27, 2013)

Honestly, if Target went under, all of Target's business would have to go elsewhere, so local businesses would probably begin to hire more. Sure it may not be smooth, but I still think a lot of people would find other jobs.


----------



## sher (Apr 27, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> On the schedule hours, ask a tl or Lod on where to go. If they call you take the hours.



Idk what you mean. Its always on the schedule on days I'm scheduled as a cashier. I'm softlines, though. I just don't understand whether or not my abilities as a cashier will hurt me despite not being a cashier. 

I rarely take hours when they call me. I typically make plans when the schedule goes up. If I'm free and have enough time to catch the bus, I go if it's for SL.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 27, 2013)

sher said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > On the schedule hours, ask a tl or Lod on where to go. If they call you take the hours.
> ...



Always ask to learn how to do other work centers, more hours for you.


----------



## RedisRad (May 1, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> What is it with the snide comments made in private messages?  Have you not the courage to post?



I feel ya. Lol just had this happen to me too! I guess it's easy to make nasty comments when you can hide behind a computer screen. And the comments are so obtuse and just mean just for the heck of it. Don't see why people have to be so mean... grow a spine and post it publicly so everyone else can judge you. No?

Most of the time people are insecure when they have to hide like that. I appreciate you calling them out mxrbook ;-)!


----------



## mxrbook (May 2, 2013)

I just got called a corporate shill again via Reputation Remarks.   Someone needs to increase his vocabulary.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 2, 2013)

mxrbook said:


> I just got called a corporate shill again via Reputation Remarks. Someone needs to increase his vocabulary.



Have you contacted the mods?


----------



## commiecorvus (May 2, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> mxrbook said:
> 
> 
> > I just got called a corporate shill again via Reputation Remarks. Someone needs to increase his vocabulary.
> ...



Here's the deal on that.
We can, if we have to, track down people who abuse the Reputation system.
If you are getting obscene and nasty messages let us know.
I'd like to think that would be an aberration. 
I'm hoping anybody else would realize that using it to be obnoxious is a kids game and knock it the f uck off.


----------



## pellinore (May 2, 2013)

I think that now is a great place to stop this thread.
What started out as a concern for lack of appreciation for getting Redcards has become a nasty thread that is bashing the company and bashing others.

After this post I will not come back to this thread....I'd like to think that after others read this, they'll stop, too.


----------



## Barcode (May 3, 2013)

pellinore said:


> I think that now is a great place to stop this thread.
> What started out as a concern for lack of appreciation for getting Redcards has become a nasty thread that is bashing the company and bashing others.
> 
> After this post I will not come back to this thread....I'd like to think that after others read this, they'll stop, too.



Agreed. I'm sick of seeing this thread, and hope mxr and rir will kindly stop bumping it.


----------



## mxrbook (May 3, 2013)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 3, 2013)

Mods, can we close the thread please?


----------



## StaticSun (May 3, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Mods, can we close the thread please?




*click*


----------

